# Healthy Option Mushroom Soup



## les (Jan 19, 2009)

*Mushroom Soup*


*Makes approx 5 pints/2.3 litres*
*Prep Time* 10 mins
*Cooking Time* 20 mins
*Ingredients* 


2lb/900g approx, Mushrooms, sliced thinly
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




4 Tbsp Extra virgin olive oil (see cooks tips)
2 Large onions, peeled and chopped
2 Cloves garlic, finely chopped
4 Heaped tbsp Plain/All purpose flour
4 Pints/2 litres Hot Chicken stock (see cooks tips)
2 Bay leaves
Handful of fresh parsley, finely chopped
A sprig of fresh Thyme (leaves only) finely chopped
Himalayan pink salt and freshly ground black pepper
*If you google Himalayan salt, you'll see all its healthy properies*
 *Method*


Wipe the mushrooms with a damp kitchen towel to remove any dirt
Slice mushrooms fairly thinly
Chop the onions
Heat the oil in a large saucepan
Add the onions and garlic, cook for a few minutes until softened
Turn up the heat and add the mushrooms and cook for about 5 minutes, stirring constantly
Add the flour, and stir well to coat the mushrooms and onions
Pour in the stock, stir and bring to the boil, add the bay leaves, parsley and thyme
Simmer for about 15 minutes, stirring occasionally
Remove the bay leaves
Allow to cool slightly if preferred (see cooks tips)
Either pour carefully into a food blender in stages, and blitz or use a hand held blender in the saucepan and blitz until smooth
Season to taste
Serve
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 *Cooks Tip’s*


If you’re going for the butter option, you’ll need 6oz/150g
Use more olive oil if needed, or half oil half butter, it’s your preference
Substitute 4 chicken stock cubes, if no homemade stock available
Freezes well
The quantities are approximate; it’s not going to make big difference if they’re slightly under or over


----------

